# Fehlermeldung beim ausführen des Clients // Need Help



## Bumbum564 (31. Aug 2007)

Hallo erstmal.

Wenn ich meinen Client ausführen will bekomme ich immer diese Fehlermeldung:


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.jboss.security.SecurityAssociation).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
```

kann mir da vllt jmd weiter helfen.

Danke!


----------



## HLX (31. Aug 2007)

JBoss will Log4j verwenden und findet vermutlich die log4j.properties nicht.


----------



## Bumbum564 (31. Aug 2007)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JBoss will Log4j verwenden und findet vermutlich die log4j.properties nicht.



Ich habe eine "log4j.properties".
Diese befindet sich unter "C:\Programme\eclipse\plugins\org.apache.axis_1.4.0.v200706191647\lib"
Habe auch schon versucht sie in den Classpath einzubinden, jedoch habe ich dann zwei Fehler und eine Warnung in meinem Projekt...


"Illegal type of archive for required library: 'C:\Programme\eclipse\plugins\org.apache.axis_1.4.0.v200706191647\lib\log4j.properties'
 in project 'MyEJBProject'"

"The project cannot be built until build path errors are resolved"

"Classpath entry C:/Programme/eclipse/plugins/org.apache.axis_1.4.0.v200706191647/lib/log4j.properties will not be exported or published. Runtime ClassNotFoundExceptions may result"


----------

